# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Tulsa King

## Pete

We've talked about this elsewhere, but Taylor Sheridan (Yellowstone) is producing a scripted drama for the Paramount network called The Tulsa King starring Sylvester Stallone.

The story is about an older gangster who served time to protect mafia bosses then relocates to Tulsa after prison and starts his own mob crew.  Filming has been taking place in OKC and Tulsa.  Stallone has been sighted at Penn Square Mall and other places around the state.

Just saw that they will be filming at this empty saloon at 4120 Newcastle Road.  Permit is for a new sign to be placed on the building throughout filming.




> Tulsa King Film Site //// Not for Public Use ///Temporary Sign to be there until September for Filming Purposes only Business is not going to be open for business .

----------


## BoulderSooner

lots of this show is also being shot at the Praire Surf Studios .. 

https://www.poncacitynow.com/paramou...oklahoma-city/

----------


## Ginkasa

Been getting a lot of casting e-mails for extras for this show. I've submitted for a few, but haven't been selected. Not too surprised as I'm not a looker, but I thought at least I could be a Seedy Strip Club Patron  :Lol2:

----------


## 5alive

^^^ :Lol2:

----------


## tvkokc

> Been getting a lot of casting e-mails for extras for this show. I've submitted for a few, but haven't been selected. Not too surprised as I'm not a looker, but I thought at least I could be a Seedy Strip Club Patron


Comment of the day material right here!

----------


## AnguisHerba

> Been getting a lot of casting e-mails for extras for this show. I've submitted for a few, but haven't been selected. Not too surprised as I'm not a looker, but I thought at least I could be a Seedy Strip Club Patron


They filmed that scene at Fancy's in Valley Brook on Tuesday.

----------


## Urbanized

That Whiskey Barrel Saloon shut down for good during the earliest days of the pandemic, but has since hosted two major shoots. Before being used for “Tulsa King” it was a location for “American Underdog - the Kurt Warner Story.” They shot there for more than a week.

----------


## soonerguru

> They filmed that scene at Fancy's in Valley Brook on Tuesday.


With only modest shame I will cop to visiting that joint in my early 20s. Suffice to say it is an ironically named establishment.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I think it’ll be left up to states and with many states deciding to protect abortion you may see the film industry opt for those states instead. I’m trying to keep this non political as possible to not get these posts deleted but there’s several other bills Oklahoma has passed that are just insane.


I understand they have passed 'filming industry' bills that are very competitive.

----------


## Ginkasa

> I don’t think it’s that simple. If that’s the case they would be based out of Oklahoma. It’s much cheaper to run a company out of Oklahoma versus Los Angeles.


I think _that_ falls into infrastructure and of course there's a lot history and sentimentality towards Hollywood. You're not going to uproot all of that a ton. That said, they do shoot where it's cheaper and, of course, we're seeing more things come to Oklahoma now because we're making it cheaper, so I dunno if your argument here really holds water.

Regarding the overall trend, I'm not knowledgeable of the business of running a production company or anything, but as a rando layman on the internet (which I think most of us should admit to being) I presume the bigwigs in charge of the money are generally going to be more interested in the financial aspect than the political one. Maybe the stars and directors have a preference, but if it comes down to whether they're working in a red state or not working they'll probably choose to work.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I think _that_ falls into infrastructure and of course there's a lot history and sentimentality towards Hollywood. You're not going to uproot all of that a ton. That said, they do shoot where it's cheaper and, of course, we're seeing more things come to Oklahoma now because we're making it cheaper, so I dunno if your argument here really holds water.
> 
> Regarding the overall trend, I'm not knowledgeable of the business of running a production company or anything, but as a rando layman on the internet (which I think most of us should admit to being) I presume the bigwigs in charge of the money are generally going to be more interested in the financial aspect than the political one. Maybe the stars and directors have a preference, but if it comes down to whether they're working in a red state or not working they'll probably choose to work.


These are good points. It’ll be interesting to see what happens.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Urbanized

Cool shot with Boston Avenue Methodist church in background.

Last night in the FNC great banking hall bar I met an actor who’d just flown in from NYC to shoot a scene in the next couple of days. She couldn’t share details due to an NDA - was even politely cagey about exactly what production she was here to work on - but was obviously excited by the opportunity, and was pretty blown away by FNC.

She was also very bullish on the Oklahoma film industry, based on what she is hearing in her world. This is a working actor who spent years in LA and who has now been working in NYC for the past 7 years, with a ton of credits including a specific scene from The Office that I remember well. It opened my eyes a bit more widely to the economic impact of this production and of film in general; I get the impression she is here for a non-recurring minor role, and for this she was spending close to a week in our city.

Likely there will be many dozens of others like her throughout the course of just this one production; checking out our city, spending money, reporting back to colleagues, friends, family. People who likely would have never seen or known our city otherwise. It’s a really cool thing that’s happening right under our noses.

----------


## 5alive

Love these kind of reports^^^^^

----------


## Ward

The lady who cuts my hair is a couple of doors away from Cattlemens in the Stockyards.

She recently posted a picture of Stallone in her shop, posing in a pic of her and him.  Pretty cool

Anyway, her shop is small and old timey looking, in a way, with Western type decor.  

So, I wonder, if maybe he was scouting out her shop for a possible filming location.

----------


## Bowser214

I was in Okmulgee Thursday on business and went down a residential street and saw a filming crew in the yard of one the homes. There were several production trailers nearby.

----------


## Swake

> I was in Okmulgee Thursday on business and went down a residential street and saw a filming crew in the yard of one the homes. There were several production trailers nearby.


That would likely be for Reservation Dogs. Season 2 is filming now.

----------


## Urbanized

> I was in Okmulgee Thursday on business and went down a residential street and saw a filming crew in the yard of one the homes. There were several production trailers nearby.


Tulsa King rolls a pretty big team I think. As in, you’d probably not be describing it as “several.”

----------


## Ginkasa

Yeah, almost certainly Reservation Dogs. To my very surface level knowledge, Tulsa King did some shoots around Tulsa in the beginning but it seems like since then most of it has been in OKC despite the name. The stuff I get for Reservation Dogs is sticking closer to the Tulsa area.

----------


## PhiAlpha

This is all really cool. Growing up, I can maybe remember 2-3 decent sized productions being filmed here (Twister probably being the biggest). Just off the top of my head, I can make 3-4 major productions being filmed in the state over the last 8-12 months. Those film incentives appear to be paying off.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Yeah, almost certainly Reservation Dogs. To my very surface level knowledge, Tulsa King did some shoots around Tulsa in the beginning but it seems like since then most of it has been in OKC despite the name. The stuff I get for Reservation Dogs is sticking closer to the Tulsa area.


I think they’ve probably spent a total of about a week to a week and a half in both cities so far.

----------


## Ginkasa

> I think they’ve probably spent a total of about a week to a week and a half in both cities so far.


All I have visibility on is casting calls for extras and stand-ins, but based on just that your estimate feels way off. They spent basically all of April shooting in OKC and are continuing in May. There might be stuff going on concurrently in Tulsa. I thought I was getting calls for both locations, but I'm not see any for Tulsa so maybe not. Either way, at best they've spent more than 1.5 weeks in each location and potentially much more in OKC compared to Tulsa.

Not that it matters I guess. I just wanted to establish where my info was coming from and what I was seeing.

----------


## Pete

I believe they are doing all their soundstage work in OKC at Prairie Surf.

For most productions, the large majority of filming is done on a sound stage.  Even the interior scenes that look like location shots are usually sets on an enclosed stage.


As an example, almost all of The Shining was shot inside a sound stage.  Productions are masterful in how they fool the eye.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> All I have visibility on is casting calls for extras and stand-ins, but based on just that your estimate feels way off. They spent basically all of April shooting in OKC and are continuing in May. There might be stuff going on concurrently in Tulsa. I thought I was getting calls for both locations, but I'm not see any for Tulsa so maybe not. Either way, at best they've spent more than 1.5 weeks in each location and potentially much more in OKC compared to Tulsa.
> 
> Not that it matters I guess. I just wanted to establish where my info was coming from and what I was seeing.


that makes sense. I was just basing it on the outdoor filming I’ve seen in both locations.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

They are shooting a ton in The Farmer’s Market District. Stallone passed me today in a black Escalade by the flower market. They have completely renovated the gas station on the corner to shoot scenes there as a permanent set.

----------


## catch22

> I believe they are doing all their soundstage work in OKC at Prairie Surf.
> 
> For most productions, the large majority of filming is done on a sound stage.  Even the interior scenes that look like location shots are usually sets on an enclosed stage.
> 
> 
> As an example, almost all of The Shining was shot inside a sound stage.  Productions are masterful in how they fool the eye.


I remember a long time ago going on a tour at Universal in California, one quote from the guide stands out to me talking about set construction "We only build what the camera will see". All of The Soprano's interior shots at the family home were done in a studio. There is no footage shot from inside the home. Most of the exterior shots were on location of course.

----------


## Pete

> I remember a long time ago going on a tour at Universal in California, one quote from the guide stands out to me talking about set construction "We only build what the camera will see". All of The Soprano's interior shots at the family home were done in a studio. There is no footage shot from inside the home. Most of the exterior shots were on location of course.


It's a million times more efficient to operate on a sound stage, and as I've said before almost every single interior shot is done on a stage.

First and foremost, light and sound can be completely controlled which results in much fewer takes.  Also, it's much easier to rig up the lighting and camera tracks and positions.  You can shoot any time of day or night.

Sound stages also have a ton of equipment on hand (rigging, carpentry, a thousand types of lights).


I worked on several movie lots including Paramout for over two years.  Once you see how it's done even on big-budget movies, it takes a lot of the illusion out of it.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> It's a million times more efficient to operate on a sound stage, and as I've said before almost every single interior shot is done on a stage.
> 
> First and foremost, light and sound can be completely controlled which results in much fewer takes.  Also, it's much easier to rig up the lighting and camera tracks and positions.  You can shoot any time of day or night.
> 
> Sound stages also have a ton of equipment on hand (rigging, carpentry, a thousand types of lights).
> 
> 
> I worked on several movie lots including Paramout for over two years.  Once you see how it's done even on big-budget movies, it takes a lot of the illusion out of it.


they even are now filming outdoor shots indoors ..  and the days of the green screen are more and more numbered .. 

https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/20/ho...tv-production/

https://www.cartoonbrew.com/vfx/unde...on-198751.html

----------


## Bellaboo

I drove out on Wilshire north of Yukon the last 3 days. At the Express Ranch Clydesdale barn, there have been a dozen or more white Tulsa County Sheriff vehicles. I saw one with a large 'ATF' on the side. A couple of black limos. This morning when I went out Wilshire was closed from Piedmont Road to Mustang road. a ton of semi trucks, etc along Wilshire. There were police at both closing signs making sure no entry possible. I drove on by the horse barn which was jam packed. Maybe a hundred vehicle, motor homes and big box trucks and semis. There was a lady in her car on the side of the road with a photography sign on her car. I asked her what was going on and she said all she can say was filming, I said due to the Tulsa vehicles it's Tulsa King and she smiled and said she wasn't allowed to say.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, definitely Tulsa King filming.

----------


## Urbanized

Yeah, everyone involved is under an NDA and will therefore be evasive in even identifying what theyre working on to anyone from outside the production. Ill say this though: Ive seen quite a few film shoots in town firsthand over the years, and this one rolls deeper than most if not all that Ive seen. Its a big production.

----------


## warreng88

I am not saying this has anything to do with anything, but I drive up villa from 23rd to 30th and on the north part of shepherd mall, there were signs for king street for catering and other things. As I drive by, I saw a lot of vehicles, multiple big rigs and trailers. Not sure if this has anything to do with this movie, but maybe.

----------


## Libbymin

They were filming near 20th and penn today as well.

----------


## Ginkasa

Premiering November 13 on Paramount+

https://variety.com/2022/tv/news/tay...te-1235271075/

----------


## soonerguru

I love how the article refers to the filming in OKLAHOMA CITY. lol

----------


## chssooner

> I love how the article refers to the filming in OKLAHOMA CITY. lol


Que?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I love how the article refers to the filming in OKLAHOMA CITY. lol


it is almost entirely filmed in OKC

----------


## soonerguru

> it is almost entirely filmed in OKC


I guess "Oklahoma City King" just doesn't have the same ring to it.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I guess "Oklahoma City King" just doesn't have the same ring to it.


the sound stage is in OKC ..

----------


## Urbanized

Exteriors in Tulsa; interiors, soundstage and some exteriors in OKC. I wont deny that Tulsa King rolls off the tongue more easily and manages to sound more cool than Oklahoma City King. Just happy to have most of the work and economic impact centered here. Its honestly a win for both cities.

----------


## Southsider2

Not positive but I think they might be shooting the exterior of the Gaylord Building. 4th St is shut down and Penske trucks have been dropping off and picking up equipment. The parking lot at 4th and Broadway is also half roped off and says reserved parking. I was walking to my office and noticed from the interior that the front doors windows have been covered with some sort of decorative window wrap.

----------


## Swake

> Not positive but I think they might be shooting the exterior of the Gaylord Building. 4th St is shut down and Penske trucks have been dropping off and picking up equipment. The parking lot at 4th and Broadway is also half roped off and says reserved parking. I was walking to my office and noticed from the interior that the front doors windows have been covered with some sort of decorative window wrap.


That's the Mayo Hotel logo:



https://www.themayohotel.com/?gclid=...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## Southsider2

> That's the Mayo Hotel logo:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.themayohotel.com/?gclid=...E&gclsrc=aw.ds


Good catch Swake!

----------


## Urbanized

I just saw it myself, and it is a VERY big production.

Edit: misread.

----------


## John1744

They've been all over eastern OK county the last week or two filming in old schools and in woods in really random areas.

----------


## Pete

Filming today next to the Farmer's Market.

It's going to be fun to watch this show when it comes out.

----------


## Pete

They are filming out front of the OKC Public Schools building this morning.

Will be fascinating to see how all this fits together once the series comes out.

----------


## warreng88

Were they filming outside of Broadway10 today? I saw production vehicles set up.

----------


## Anonymous.

> Were they filming outside of Broadway10 today? I saw production vehicles set up.


Yes, saw a post where they had some scenes there.

----------


## jn1780

> they even are now filming outdoor shots indoors ..  and the days of the green screen are more and more numbered .. 
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/20/ho...tv-production/
> 
> https://www.cartoonbrew.com/vfx/unde...on-198751.html


I would argue its the next evolution of "green screens".  The main reason for green screens(CGI) is very much alive.

----------


## jn1780

I don't know how well this series will do(Sounds like a discount knockoff of Ozark), but its cool that its being filmed in OKC.

----------


## Pete

^

The showrunner and writer Taylor Sheridan is the hottest thing in scripted TV right now.

Mob shows/movies are hugely popular and this is the first series for Sly Stallone.


I would be shocked if this wasn't a hit and picked up for more seasons.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I don't know how well this series will do(Sounds like a discount knockoff of Ozark), but its cool that its being filmed in OKC.


Yeah pretty much everything Taylor Sheridan touches lately catches on fire. There’s always a first for everything but based on his track record I wouldn’t bet against it.

----------


## Urbanized

> ^
> 
> The showrunner and writer Taylor Sheridan is the hottest thing in scripted TV right now.
> 
> Mob shows/movies are hugely popular and this is the first series for Sly Stallone.
> 
> 
> I would be shocked if this wasn't a hit and picked up for more seasons.


I recall hearing somewhere that the intended arc for this story/character is seven seasons.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Looks like they're back filming in the Village. Britton Road, across from Johnnie's in the old antique mall/Puddin Lanes bowling alley.

----------


## KayneMo

They were filming yesterday at the Overholser Mansion:

----------


## Libbymin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8aTTyYfVOE

New teaser just dropped.

----------


## dankrutka

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8aTTyYfVOE
> 
> New teaser just dropped.


So he gets sent to Tulsa by his boss just like Chandler in Friends.  :Wink:

----------


## Pete

It will be very interesting to see how Oklahomans are portrayed.

The writer/showrunner is from Texas and still lives there so at the very least he knows how people truly are in this part of the country, rather than some made-up cartoon version.

I'm sure there will be a fair dose of rednecks as after all, there are plenty of them here.  But hopefully it will show a crosssection rather than just the well-worn stereotype.

----------


## David

Given how the the Yellowstone showrunner is the guy making it, how does he handle portraying the rural population in that? I haven't watched any of that show but am increasingly wondering if I need to look into it.

----------


## baralheia

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8aTTyYfVOE
> 
> New teaser just dropped.


Neat. In this teaser, there's a brief glimpse of the canopy from the old Texaco station at the intersection of SW 3rd/Klein/Exchange, as well as shots around Triangle Coffee Roasters in Tulsa (314 S Cincinnati Ave). It'll be fun to watch this series and see what local landmarks are visible in the background.

----------


## catch22

This looks interesting.  Getting a Mike Ehrmantraut vibe from Stallone’s character.

----------


## SEMIweather

Absolutely incredible headline, lmao. https://okcfox.com/news/local/sylves...drew-dice-clay

----------


## Libbymin

Lol they certainly ended up filming during one of the hottest summers we’ve seen in a while.

----------


## Anonymous.

Looks like they are filming at the Skirvin today.

----------


## Pete

Filming has wrapped for the first season of this series.

Shows will start airing on Nov. 13th on Paramount+.

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

We have a trailer!


https://youtu.be/PXd3tO5ITyw

----------


## Pete

This really looks good.

Can't wait to try and spot all the OKC locales.

----------


## bucktalk

The street near my casa, in the Village, is where the film crew was filming on several occasions. I'm anxious to see which house in particular is used during the filming.

----------


## GoGators

You can see at 1:11 that the scene is filmed at the state fairgrounds.

----------


## Ginkasa

> You can see at 1:11 that the scene is filmed at the state fairgrounds.


I was on that set as background. It was fun times. If I make it into the actual show you'll probably see me holding a sign that says Crab Juice.

----------


## Bellaboo

I drove by the country house out north of Yukon where they filmed back in July. The house is partially burnt down.

----------


## Libbymin

They filmed on four different occasions at a house in Gatewood so I'm curious to see how those scenes turn out. Plus, the show just looks kinda fun.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Looks awesome! Hope this thing kills it and is filming here for several years.

----------


## Paule4ou

> I drove by the country house out north of Yukon where they filmed back in July. The house is partially burnt down.


They blew it up during filming there that day.

----------


## Bellaboo

> They blew it up during filming there that day.


Yes I know that.

----------


## soonerguru

Even though the majority of this was shot in OKC, this is going to be a tremendous lift in profile for Tulsa.

----------


## catch22

Can’t wait to see it. I’ve been needing a new series to watch now that Better Call Saul has come to its conclusion. I’m very picky with TV series, so I don’t watch a lot of them. They have to hook me in early. This has potential to be in my TV routine.

----------


## Pete

I can't believe no one has ever thought to cast Sly Stallone as a gangster.

I bet this show is a big hit.

----------


## Ginkasa

I think he has played mobsters or mafia-adjacent roles before, but nothing that really hit into the public consciousness.

----------


## Libbymin

> I think he has played mobsters or mafia-adjacent roles before, but nothing that really hit into the public consciousness.


His role in 1991's Oscar comes to mind, though that was more of a comedy.

----------


## shartel_ave

The 1975 movie Capone he played a mobster

----------


## Ginkasa

> His role in 1991's Oscar comes to mind, though that was more of a comedy.


Oh, nice, I'm unfamiliar with that one. My mind went to Get Carter.

----------


## Pete

The first episode debuted today on Paramount Plus.

So far, pretty cliched both in the mafia stuff and Oklahoma.  Cowboy bar was featured prominently.

Stallone is a good fit in the role in a classic fish-out-of water tale.  It's good enough...  We'll see how it goes forward.

Two OKC scenes that were easy to pick out (even though pretty much all the scenes are supposed to be in Tulsa):


The first was in the Farmer's Market Area where Stallone extorted a weed shop; it was located in the abandoned gas station just east of the market:



And another in Penn Square Mall where Stallone enjoyed ice cream for the first time in 25 years after being in jail:




We had reports of filming in both locations, so I bet they turn up again.

----------


## Ginkasa

I thought it was pretty OK (pun intended). Pretty obvious first episode beats. No real strong characterization yet; just establishing the roles they play. Hopefully this deepens as the show goes on. I thought the fish out of water stuff was played to the right level. Enough to convey that, yeah, he's been out of the game for a long time and he's in a new environment, but they still showed him confident and in charge. They've set him up well enough to be a "likeable" mafia guy.

If the show stays on the same level as this first episode it will be a decent enough watch, but nothing to really set the TV world on fire. Probably I wouldn't invest my time watching it past this if it wasn't set in OK and shot in OKC. Hopefully the show ramps it up and does well enough to earn a second season; I'd like to see it keep shooting around for a while yet.

----------


## Sydonesia

> If the show stays on the same level as this first episode it will be a decent enough watch, but nothing to really set the TV world on fire. Probably I wouldn't invest my time watching it past this if it wasn't set in OK and shot in OKC. Hopefully the show ramps it up and does well enough to earn a second season; I'd like to see it keep shooting around for a while yet.


Yeah, I'd be one-and-done with this if it was shot anywhere else.  I'll give it a chance but I was pretty unimpressed.  Hard eyerolls on any of the "I've been in prison 25 years so I don't know what the internet is.  And I still think discos are popular" jokes.  

I know the show isn't a documentary or anything, but that scene where he walked into a dispensary that actually had more than one customer in it?  That was veering way into fantasyland...

----------


## Anonymous.

Paramount pushed this show hard last night during the new Yellowstone season premier.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Yeah, I'd be one-and-done with this if it was shot anywhere else.  I'll give it a chance but I was pretty unimpressed.  Hard eyerolls on any of the "I've been in prison 25 years so I don't know what the internet is.  And I still think discos are popular" jokes.  
> 
> I know the show isn't a documentary or anything, but that scene where he walked into a dispensary that actually had more than one customer in it?  That was veering way into fantasyland...


The dispensary we frequent has multiple customers in it when we go - either finishing up or some come in while we're there.  Not a crowd, by any means, but generally 2-3 sets of customers at once most of the time.

----------


## Midtowner

I enjoyed it. This should be a pretty great series.

----------


## barrettd

I liked it more than some other shows that were supposedly set in OK, like the Holly Hunter vehicle some time ago. I'm a fan of Taylor Sheridan, and I think the writing was alright, but should pick up if his past series are an indicator. I'll definitely keep watching, I like it.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I liked it more than some other shows that were supposedly set in OK, like the Holly Hunter vehicle some time ago. I'm a fan of Taylor Sheridan, and I think the writing was alright, but should pick up if his past series are an indicator. I'll definitely keep watching, I like it.


You mean Saving Grace where they overcompensated for not actually shooting the series in Oklahoma by forcing Oklahoma cities into the characters names? Who could forget Grace Hanadarko, Bobby Stillwater, Clay Norman, Butch Ada, Ham Dewey, Kate Perry or Percy Yukon?

Surprisingly it made it 46 episodes through three seasons. It actually wasnt terrible for what it was (a TNT drama) but it was definitely Walker Texas Ranger level corny lol (though i liked that show too so i guess Im easily entertained).

----------


## jerrywall

> I know the show isn't a documentary or anything, but that scene where he walked into a dispensary that actually had more than one customer in it?  That was veering way into fantasyland...


I need to find these empty dispensaries that everyone talks about because all the ones in my area always have a wait to get checked in and multiple folks shopping.

----------


## barrettd

> You mean Saving Grace where they overcompensated for not actually shooting the series in Oklahoma by forcing Oklahoma cities into the characters names? Who could forget Grace Hanadarko, Bobby Stillwater, Clay Norman, Butch Ada, Ham Dewey, Kate Perry or Percy Yukon?
> 
> Surprisingly it made it 46 episodes through three seasons. It actually wasn’t terrible for what it was (a TNT drama) but it was definitely Walker Texas Ranger level corny lol (though i liked that show too so i guess I’m easily entertained).


Yeah, that was the one. I'm shocked it lasted as long as it did! I couldn't handle all the obviously not Oklahoma City settings. And the show wasn't good enough to overcome that for me.

----------


## AnguisHerba

I also probably wouldn't continue if it wasn't shot in Oklahoma. I had more fun spotting locations than actually watching the show because the writing was kind of weak. For instance, he stops at the dispensary because he's so shocked it's legal to sell weed, but then minutes later he seems to already know the difference between state and federal law on this issue and how it impacts banking regulations, etc.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

^^^ eh, I know a few people who out west who seem to be pretty knowledgeable on *almost* all things marijuana regarding the plant, it’s effects, and the laws around it. Then they act shocked when I tell them it’s legal in Oklahoma. Stereotype thing I’m guessing…

----------


## barrettd

> I also probably wouldn't continue if it wasn't shot in Oklahoma. I had more fun spotting locations than actually watching the show because the writing was kind of weak. For instance, he stops at the dispensary because he's so shocked it's legal to sell weed, but then minutes later he seems to already know the difference between state and federal law on this issue and how it impacts banking regulations, etc.


I'm usually a little more lenient on pilots, so we'll see how the second episode holds up, but the laws about banking and pot are pretty well known, I think, especially for someone in the mob. Additionally, it didn't really matter in that moment how much he actually knew or didn't know, as he was in the process of strongarming that dispensary as soon as the cab stopped there.

----------


## Ginkasa

I thought the second episode was okay. A smaller, more character focused episode. There were some nice moments although I'm not sure I remember the Center of the Universe working like they described in the episode? The preview for next episode looks be more dramatic with elevated stakes. I'm still feeling the same regarding the show as last episode. The show is OK enough, but being OK is really all that's keeping my interest.

I do have one big complaint from this episode. There's a scene where Dwight gets acquainted with people having different pronouns and while I can buy some confusion from him due to just coming out of prison, there's no explanation or refutation of his ignorance. Not sure if it was intended this way, but I felt like the show was endorsing the character's view point with the way the scene was handled and that made me uncomfortable. Fingers crossed that this is a one off or that they circle back on that topic in a positive way.

----------


## Pete

^

The time gap storyline is really inconsistent.  One minute he acts like he's been on Mars for the last 25 years, the next he's Googling on his laptop and using a smartphone like a pro.

I'm disappointed in the writing in general.  The storyline, characters and dialog are lightyears behind The Sopranos, a comparison they bring up in their promos due to some writer overlap.

Thus far, the series is a solid C for me, but I'll keep watching just due to the Oklahoma angle.


In episode 2, I didn't see any OKC scenes except the neighborhoods that looked like The Village.

----------


## theabg

> ^
> 
> The time gap storyline is really inconsistent.  One minute he acts like he's been on Mars for the last 25 years, the next he's Googling on his laptop and using a smartphone like a pro.
> 
> I'm disappointed in the writing in general.  The storyline, characters and dialog are lightyears behind The Sopranos, a comparison they bring up in their promos due to some writer overlap.
> 
> Thus far, the series is a solid C for me, but I'll keep watching just due to the Oklahoma angle.
> 
> 
> In episode 2, I didn't see any OKC scenes except the neighborhoods that looked like The Village.



When they went to the Tulsa State Bank I think the outside shots were of the stockyards near Agnew?

----------


## Ginkasa

> When they went to the “Tulsa State Bank” I think the outside shots were of the stockyards near Agnew?


I had the same thought, but I'm not familiar enough with that area to say for sure. The exterior shots seemed vague enough to me that its possible it could have been a similar area in Tulsa.

----------


## Pete

^

Good catch!

This is definitely the stockyards:

----------


## Jersey Boss

The storyline, characters, dialog and choreography are also light years behind the original show that employed this storyline, Lilyhammer.

----------


## catch22

Haven’t watched it yet but I hate sloppy writing so I am disappointed to hear the initial reviews.

----------


## barrettd

The second episode was not the improvement over the pilot I expected. Writing hasn't gotten better, but I've definitely watched worse. I'll stick with it, especially since it sounds like Sly isn't crazy about multiple seasons.

----------


## Rover

Seems like b level writing and b level acting beyond Sly.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I was able to warm up to the premise in episode 2. I can’t think of many series that, upon viewing years later, the first episodes are either really good or really fit the characters personalities and story lines.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> I was able to warm up to the premise in episode 2. I cant think of many series that, upon viewing years later, the first episodes are either really good or really fit the characters personalities and story lines.


1. Breaking Bad pilot
2. Bob Newhart Show pilot
3. Arrested development pilot

----------


## Jeepnokc

Tried to find it last night but none of my kids have paramount plus.  For the reviews, not sure I want to sign up for $10 month to watch it.  Is there any other way to access it?

----------


## Pete

> Tried to find it last night but none of my kids have paramount plus.  For the reviews, not sure I want to sign up for $10 month to watch it.  Is there any other way to access it?


No, you have to subscribe to Paramount+.

----------


## Ginkasa

Well, I mean, there are always _other ways_, but with this being shot in OK I think even if you're into that sort of thing and even if the show isn't the best its probably worth it to subscribe legally just to support the local film industry.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, there would be a nice economic impact on OKC if Tulsa King gets picked up for some additional seasons.

It's 77% on Rotten Tomatoes, which is higher than I would have thought.  I plan to stick with it and hopefully we'll start to see some more interesting storylines.  He has yet to build his crew, so that will take things in different directions.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/tulsa_king

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Well, I mean, there are always _other ways_, but with this being shot in OK I think even if you're into that sort of thing and even if the show isn't the best its probably worth it to subscribe legally just to support the local film industry.


I am barely tech smart enough to figure out the legal ways....no way could figure out illegal ways.  I just didn't know if could be accessed through other services like amazon prime, etc

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I "think" episodes replay on Paramount Network a week later. Which is around channel 45 on Cox Cable.

----------


## Pete

> I "think" episodes replay on Paramount Network a week later. Which is around channel 45 on Cox Cable.


This is correct!

I just checked the Paramount Channel on YoutubeTV and episode 2 airs Sunday 12/27, which is a week after it debuted on Paramount+.

----------


## barrettd

One thing I mentioned to a friend is how dirty they did Domenick Lombardozzi, a legend, by making him wear that godawful hairpiece. The final monologue of Sly's in episode 2 was cringey, at best.

Of course, I'll keep watching!

----------


## baralheia

> This is correct!
> 
> I just checked the Paramount Channel on YoutubeTV and episode 2 airs Sunday 12/27, which is a week after it debuted on Paramount+.


It looks like Paramount+ also offers the entire first episode of Tulsa King for free on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKnl229co6s

----------


## Anonymous.

I agree with all the statements made thus far of the two episodes. If it wasn't for the Oklahoma homage, I would not continue watching. There has been nothing interesting to me so far. So far, it is basically just 'toughguy going around beating up people who won't call police'.

And I cannot figure out what year it is supposed to be, there is scenes of clothing and cars from the 90s and telephone booths - then you have legal MJ, rideshare apps, and a new Lincoln Navigator?

----------


## Ginkasa

Its pretty clearly "today". I don't recall seeing anything that I thought was obviously anachronistic. I assume any phone booths probably still exist at where ever they were filmed at rather than being installed specifically.

----------


## baralheia

I've only watched the first episode so far but honestly I'm enjoying it! Yeah I think Dwight's strongarm tactics would probably not work very well in real life, too many people carry for that to be an effective tactic for very long... also some of the acting could be a *tad* better... but even so, I think the story is fun and I'm getting a kick out of recognizing shooting locations - even if they did take a few liberties with editing in stuff that's not actually there. It was kind of funny to see a Taco Bell, McDonald's, and Chili's subbed in for the used car lot across Shields from the "Western Plains" (Catalina) motel, as well as the giant billboard in front of Auto Solutions on 39th that doesn't exist in real life. I was also a little surprised to see they didn't bother to change some things like any of the signage for Auto Solutions, or the towing sign for Arrow Wrecker on the front of the nightclub that gets a semi-closeup, but I'm sure in the scheme of things those shots are so quick few would even bat an eye.

Also did anyone happen to catch that OKC is even featured in the intro? There's a satellite view centered around Robinson and Park in downtown and you can see the First National, Robinson Renaissance, Oklahoma Tower, Leadership Square, and City Place buildings. I think it was likely pulled from Google Maps, as if you look closely you can see the streetcar line was still under construction.




> Its pretty clearly "today". I don't recall seeing anything that I thought was obviously anachronistic. I assume any phone booths probably still exist at where ever they were filmed at rather than being installed specifically.


They did add a phone booth that wasn't there before to the west side of the old gas station serving as "The Higher Plane" in the Farmer's Market district, for what it's worth. It didn't really seem out of place to me, though if there ever was a payphone there in reality it'd be more likely to be one of the outdoor "L31" shroud-type enclosures on a pedestal instead of a full booth.

----------


## Ginkasa

> They did add a phone booth that wasn't there before to the west side of the old gas station serving as "The Higher Plane" in the Farmer's Market district, for what it's worth. It didn't really seem out of place to me, though if there ever was a payphone there in reality it'd be more likely to be one of the outdoor "L31" shroud-type enclosures on a pedestal instead of a full booth.


Well that's interesting!

----------


## unfundedrick

After watching the first couple of episodes, the biggest problem I have with it is the film editing.  They are constantly changing shot angles every few seconds which is very distracting and makes it much harder to follow what is happening.

----------


## catch22

> After watching the first couple of episodes, the biggest problem I have with it is the film editing.  They are constantly changing shot angles every few seconds which is very distracting and makes it much harder to follow what is happening.


In another thread we talked about attention spans of the modern content consumer recently. I think you will continue to see this trend develop. On my YT channel I have to make cuts every 4-5 seconds because if not people will exit. On my videos with longer cuts (over 10 seconds) viewership plummets. Content has to now be formatted to be digested in very small increments. Its hard to do on longer films but quick cutting is a way to keep a viewers mind fresh and feel like it isnt dragging on.

----------


## KHutch66

Catch22, What is your Youtube Channel? I wonder if this attention span dilemma is more focused towards some content areas or is very broad.

----------


## catch22

> Catch22, What is your Youtube Channel? I wonder if this attention span dilemma is more focused towards some content areas or is very broad.


I wont link to it. But my channel isnt huge at about 800 subscribers. I get about 3,000 views and 800 watch hours per month, so I do have a little bit of data I am commenting with. longer videos with longer cuts I get about a 20% retention, shorter videos with quick cuts I get about 35-45%. Same overall content and format, just different length of cuts. I think this experience is similar with many other channels as I notice quick cuts taking over among many different content types. I personally am not a fan of it but it is the only way to compete with Shorts and TikTok. People will lose interest after a while if theres not a cut.

----------


## mugofbeer

I've seen both episodes now.  It's entertaining and fun to spot landmarks.

----------


## mkjeeves

> Tried to find it last night but none of my kids have paramount plus.  For the reviews, not sure I want to sign up for $10 month to watch it.  Is there any other way to access it?


Episode 1 is free on Apple TV as well. That’s where I watched it.

I wonder if episode 2 only airs on Paramount Network at the given time slot tonight or if it will be available to stream after that? Episode 1 doesn’t show up on a search there, just ep 2. I’m using Philo for a week free and Paramount Network is on there. Trying to figure it out. Some things on there do stream. I’ll probably subscribe at the end of the trial since it has a few shows on different channels I usually rent on Amazon.

----------


## Pete

^

I believe it airs at 8 PM every Sunday on the Paramount Network.

Tonight it's at 8:14 for some reason.

----------


## Irishman23

Yellowstone which comes on right before never ends right at 8:00, it always goes long by about 10 minutes for some reason.

----------


## Ginkasa

I liked the third episode best so far. 

There are some very obvious shots with the OKC skyline in the background. A scene outside the old Oklahoman building near the Y substituting for the Mayo. I don't recall seeing that location in the last episode, but I do think we'll see it again at least once.

Looks like next week we'll get a pretty big scene that was filmed at the fairgrounds.

----------


## Pete

In episode 3 (new today on Paramount+) Dana Delaney enters.

Took a bunch of OKC screen grabs I'll post later.

----------


## Pete

_Harvey Ave. just south of Dean A. McGee - OG&E building on the left_



_In front of Oklahoma Commons (formerly Sandridge/Kerr McGee) - on Robert S. Kerr just east of Robinson_



_Leadership Square in the background_



_Old service station just west of the Farmers Market_



_Old service station just west of the Farmers Market_




_Old service station just west of the Farmers Market_



_Old service station just west of the Farmers Market - Palo Santo in the background_



_NE 4th just east of Broadway_



_NE 4th just east of Broadway - YMCA Building_



_NE 4th just east of Broadway - looking south_



_NE 4th just east of Broadway - YMCA Building_



_OKCPS Admin Building - NW corner of NW 5th & Classen_



_Back to Harvey just south of Robert S Kerr_



_Classen just south of NW 5th_



_NW 5th just west of Dewey_ 



_Looking south on Dewey from NW 6th_



_Looking east on NW 6th at Dewey_



_Looking north on NW 5th just west of Dewey_



_Looking east on NW 6th west of Dewey_



_Looking south on Francis at NW 6th_



_NW 5th just west of Dewey (The Bower in the background)_



_NW 6th just west of Dewey_



_Looking southwest from NW 6th and Dewey_



_Chelio's Diner, I-35 just south of SE 15th_

----------


## gjl

That took some work.

----------


## unfundedrick

> Episode 1 is free on Apple TV as well. That’s where I watched it.
> 
> I wonder if episode 2 only airs on Paramount Network at the given time slot tonight or if it will be available to stream after that? Episode 1 doesn’t show up on a search there, just ep 2. I’m using Philo for a week free and Paramount Network is on there. Trying to figure it out. Some things on there do stream. I’ll probably subscribe at the end of the trial since it has a few shows on different channels I usually rent on Amazon.


I have watched all 3 episodes on youtube,com without a subscription.

----------


## Pete

> I have watched all 3 episodes on youtube,com without a subscription.


Just to be clear, those are pirated and look/sound like they were done on a camcorder.

----------


## Pete

Here is a cool Youtube video about the making of episode 3, including the car chase and stunts:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsANZORMIoM

----------


## Midtowner

Was this show cut-rate? I mean they could have shot all of ep. 3's downtown driving around footage in Tulsa for not much more--and trying to pass of the Mayo's entrance as that of the YMCA? I don't think you'd have to be a resident of OKC or Tulsa to be able to tell that's no entrance to a luxury hotel.

Ep. 3's production values seem pretty phoned in.

----------


## Paule4ou

Any idea what restaurant was used for the dinner between Dwight and Stacy in Ep. 3?

----------


## Midtowner

> Any idea what restaurant was used for the dinner between Dwight and Stacy in Ep. 3?


I think it's the Belle Isle Brewery.

----------


## Ginkasa

While I don't think the show's writing is awesome, I also don't think the show feels particularly cheap. Either way, I don't see how filming driving scenes in Tulsa would impact that. It is super common for shows and movies to film in places they're not set in. I don't know the financial difference between shooting here or in Tulsa specifically, but once they decided OKC would be home base I imagine they kept as much of it here just for convenience if anything else. Close to the studio, limit how many organizations you have to coordinate with, don't have to transport the vehicle or source an identical one, etc. etc.

And I don't see how their faux hotel entrance looked worse than like Skirvin's or Colcord's (not to say I think those look bad at all).

I don't mean to tear down your opinion. I do think, though, that familiarity with some of this stuff makes us a little more critical when we notice, like, the OKC skyline in what's supposed to be Tulsa. It pulls us out of the world of the show. I've seen comments regarding other shows/movies taking place in cities more often depicted on film making the same kind of comments when clearly X show is not from the city or they question how someone got from point A to point B in 5 minutes when it should take 20 even without traffic or they see what they're told is NYC but obviously they know its Toronto because they live there. Meanwhile the rest of the world doesn't know or care. Now its our turn.

(doesn't help that the writing isn't elevating it past this effect also)

----------


## Pete

> I think it's the Belle Isle Brewery.


I believe you are correct.

I didn't recognize it at first but it's the same curved archways and booth fabric.

----------


## Pete

It's TV, not a big-budget studio movie.

I think the production values are quite high for a TV show.

----------


## Pete

We should see the plotline and writing start to ramp up now that we are 3 episodes in and we have the foundation established.

Dana Delaney made an appearance in Ep 3 and I know she's going to be a big part of future episodes.

I think Stalone is doing a good job and really the rest of the acting has been pretty solid.  Jay Will (plays Tyson) has been particularly good IMO.


I'm starting to get drawn in a bit and looking forward to see where this is going.

----------


## poe

I’m pretty sure one of the investigators in Netflix’s “Girl in the Picture” was interviewed at Chelio’s.

----------


## unfundedrick

Nm

----------


## unfundedrick

> Just to be clear, those are pirated and look/sound like they were done on a camcorder.


You're probably right but I found the quality and sound of the episodes I've watched to be excellent.

----------


## Pete

I will say at 76, Stallone still looks darn good (hair transplant aside) and is doing a good job on the show.

Not many actors still working at that age and he looks very fit.

----------


## Jake

This was renewed for a 2nd season. Good to see.

https://variety.com/2022/tv/news/tul...us-1235445674/

Edit: It's apparently done very well ratings-wise.

----------


## Pete

^

Great news!

----------


## Midtowner

Yes. It's in fact probably underrated what great news that is. It's good to see mainstream projects here rather than a bunch of religious themed content.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yes. It's in fact probably underrated what great news that is. It's good to see mainstream projects here rather than a bunch of religious themed content.


someone reported earlier that they have a plan for 6 seasons ..  that would be great for the city and for our film industry

----------


## Midtowner

> someone reported earlier that they have a plan for 6 seasons ..  that would be great for the city and for our film industry


That seems pretty iffy for a lead actor of that certain age. But Paramount keeps renewing Pickard, so..

----------


## soonerguru

> That seems pretty iffy for a lead actor of that certain age. But Paramount keeps renewing Pickard, so..


Maybe they will introduce a protege in the show to take over if he gets "clipped."

----------


## Ginkasa

> Maybe they will introduce a protege in the show to take over if he gets "clipped."


We already have the Tyson character specifically asking to grow in the business. Obviously no idea how the rest of season 1 plays out or what the plan is for season 2 and beyond, but as it is right now it seems like they have a character who could potentially fill that role.

Bit of a morbid topic though. Hopefully if they have a plan for 6 seasons they get to play out that narrative naturally.

----------


## Ginkasa

Big scene at the state fair was in today's episode. I was there, but couldn't pick myself out from the screen. Did see my car parked and blurry in the background during one of the scenes outside the stand in Mayo entrance.

----------


## mkjeeves

They stopped airing it on Paramount Network a week later after they did that with the first two episodes. <sigh>

Nothing for me to see tonight.

----------


## Pete

> They stopped airing it on Paramount Network a week later after they did that with the first two episodes. <sigh>
> 
> Nothing for me to see tonight.


I read they only aired the first two episodes on the Paramount Channel but from here on in they'll only be on Paramount +.

----------


## barrettd

I think the show may be getting better as it starts hitting its stride. I think Episode 4 was the best, yet. I also looked up the house on Zillow in The Village where Armand lives and found it interesting they used both the exterior and interior of that house. I guess I'm used to shows shooting exteriors and then doing the interiors on a soundstage or something.

----------


## Pete

^

I agree, I found the 4th episode the best thus far.  The plotline with Tyson and his dad is pretty interesting.  I would also say the acting is pretty good across the board.  Starting to get much more violent.

Regarding filming in the Village, a location scout reached out to my neighbor two doors down because they thought the house was unoccupied and they wanted to film there.  It didn't work out but it was clear they wanted to work both inside and out.  

The scene where the woman met her internet date at a bar was filmed downstairs at Nic's in Midtown.  Obviously, the fairgrounds were featured prominently.  I'll do some screen grabs and post them later.

----------


## David

I'm seeing on social media that this was renewed for season two last week.

----------


## Ginkasa

One aspect I appreciate as the series moves on is it seems to be moving away from the "old guy just out of prison doesn't know how the world works" jokes. The bigger focus on the impact being in prison had on him personally rather than culturally is much more compelling. The scene with his brother (even though I don't think we knew he had a brother until now) was very impactful, as an example.

----------


## Pete

^

That was Annabella Sciorra playing Dwight's sister.

I've always loved her and she had a great turn as Tony's crazy girlfriend on The Sopranos.

----------


## jn1780

> That seems pretty iffy for a lead actor of that certain age. But Paramount keeps renewing Pickard, so..


They filmed Season 2 and 3 of Picard together because they were worried about this.  Season 3 is probably the last for 'Picard', but other cast members may be interested in continuing.  Maybe there will be a spinoff called 'Riker' , 'Sisko' or 'Janeway'

----------


## Pete

Paramount + and Taylor Sheridan have been a lifeline for a bunch of aging actors:  Sly, Kevin Costner, Dana Delaney and now Harrison Ford and Helen Mirren.

It's smart to leverage those huge names that really don't have much left in terms of movie careers.

----------


## barrettd

> ^
> 
> That was Annabella Sciorra playing Dwight's sister.
> 
> I've always loved her and she had a great turn as Tony's crazy girlfriend on The Sopranos.


I didn't recognize her!

----------


## Pete

> I didn't recognize her!


She's gained weight.

I hope she plays a bigger part going forward.

----------


## TheTravellers

> She's gained weight.
> 
> I hope she plays a bigger part going forward.


Unintentional, I'm sure, but ouch, lol....

----------


## barrettd

> She's gained weight.
> 
> I hope she plays a bigger part going forward.


I would assume they don't cast her unless she'll play a bigger part. The only name that came to me when I saw here was Talia Shire, but I honestly didn't get a good enough look at her to recognize her in either case. I think I'm so used to seeing Talia Shire with Sly, my brain went there.

----------


## Pete

Screen grabs from Episode 4.

First is from downstairs at Nic's in Midtown. Next two are at the fairgrounds.

----------


## Pete

This scene was at the gym in the 21c:

----------


## Pete

Didn't care for the racist and corrupt cop scenes in Episode 5.  Plays into the redneck stereotype of Oklahoma.  As does a good chunk of the show, unfortunately.

Beyond that, I think Ep 5 was a step back in terms of storyline.  Also things are getting pretty violent.


Some screen grabs...  First is an actual place in Luther.  2nd is NW 16th & Youngs; 3rd is the empty parcel at NW 4th & EK Gaylord.

----------


## barrettd

I thought the same at first, but then it also fits the narrative of their story. If it had been any other state, I wouldn't have blinked. 

I did find it interesting they had OHP uniforms instead of police, especially doing a traffic stop, but I don't claim to know anything about jurisdictions, ticketing practices, etc.

----------


## Ginkasa

There are enough stories of police corruption and racism in other shows and movies (and reality!) that I don't think it's inclusion here says anything or was meant to say anything about Oklahoma specifically.




> I did find it interesting they had OHP uniforms instead of police, especially doing a traffic stop, but I don't claim to know anything about jurisdictions, ticketing practices, etc.


I also don't know anything about that, but regarding the show I thought the implication was the officers were under the payroll of the biker gang. So any discrepancy with jurisdiction, etc may have been intentional.

----------


## barrettd

> There are enough stories of police corruption and racism in other shows and movies (and reality!) that I don't think it's inclusion here says anything or was meant to say anything about Oklahoma specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't know anything about that, but regarding the show I thought the implication was the officers were under the payroll of the biker gang. So any discrepancy with jurisdiction, etc may have been intentional.


Very good point.

----------


## AnguisHerba

The whole storyline towards the end with his daughter, including that final scene, is nearly a complete copy of a season six storyline from The Sopranos.  Terence Winter as a showrunner without David Chase certainly leaves a lot to be desired, in my humble opinion.

----------


## sooner88

I haven't seen this announced, but heard that they will be filming Season 2 in Kansas City. I know that this was the working title of the series and their originally planned location, but haven't seen this verified anywhere.

----------


## Jake

> I haven't seen this announced, but heard that they will be filming Season 2 in Kansas City. I know that this was the working title of the series and their originally planned location, but haven't seen this verified anywhere.


Saw on social media (not reliable, I know) that the showrunners didn't like filming here. Hope that's not true because it'd be a big bummer to land this only to lose it once it takes off. Hope I'm wrong, I usually am!

----------


## LocoAko

> Saw on social media (not reliable, I know) that the showrunners didn't like filming here. Hope that's not true because it'd be a big bummer to land this only to lose it once it takes off. Hope I'm wrong, I usually am!


Well we know how much Stallone enjoyed our weather.... https://thenationaldesk.com/news/fro...redi-instagram

----------


## Pete

> The whole storyline towards the end with his daughter, including that final scene, is nearly a complete copy of a season six storyline from The Sopranos.  Terence Winter as a showrunner without David Chase certainly leaves a lot to be desired, in my humble opinion.


Tulsa King isn't even in the same universe let alone ballpark of the Sopranos.

Many regard the Sopranos as the best series of all time so nobody expected that level of quality, but the gap is bigger than I had hoped.

----------


## baralheia

> Saw on social media (not reliable, I know) that the showrunners didn't like filming here. Hope that's not true because it'd be a big bummer to land this only to lose it once it takes off. Hope I'm wrong, I usually am!


While that's certainly possible - for whatever it's worth, in an interview with the Tulsa World last month, showrunner Terence Winter said, "Oklahoma was challenging and wonderful at the same time." (https://tulsaworld.com/entertainment...9814e7353.html) Of course, maybe they were just being nice, but still.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> While that's certainly possible - for whatever it's worth, in an interview with the Tulsa World last month, showrunner Terence Winter said, "Oklahoma was challenging and wonderful at the same time." (https://tulsaworld.com/entertainment...9814e7353.html) Of course, maybe they were just being nice, but still.


It was originally supposed to be set in and filmed in KC, but Kansas couldn't get anywhere close to the incentives Oklahoma offered for filming.

----------


## Ryan

> It was originally supposed to be set in and filmed in KC, but Kansas couldn't get anywhere close to the incentives Oklahoma offered for filming.


[LINK][/LINK]
Not to mention it wouldnt make any sense.  Kansas City has a very significant mafia presence 
In fact most of the organized crime in Las Vegas was organized and run out of KCMO

----------


## AnguisHerba

> [LINK][/LINK]
> Not to mention it wouldn’t make any sense.  Kansas City has a very significant mafia presence 
> In fact most of the organized crime in Las Vegas was organized and run out of KCMO


Not sure that's the point, though. Tulsa King was mostly filmed in OKC. It could easily just be filmed in KCMO. The series is still "set" in Tulsa either way.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Not sure that's the point, though. Tulsa King was mostly filmed in OKC. It could easily just be filmed in KCMO. The series is still "set" in Tulsa either way.


In context, he was referring to when the show was originally conceived as "Kansas City King" and taking place that in that city rather than Tulsa.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Can anyone share where they are seeing the items about the show moving to KC? 

I wonder why CBS news would run a story that gave a full minute to OKC filming of Tulsa King and Prairie Surf Studios this week? They coulda left out the Tulsa King stuff and still run the segment. 

I'm also wondering why they would move?  Only thing I can make sense of is financial incentives. But I read that Kansas was the filming state previously and couldn't get close to the Oklahoma package.

----------


## Pete

^

The move to KC is all speculation.  Nothing official.

----------


## catch22

Could both be true? Perhaps Season 2 includes a side plot of a trip to Kansas City to take care of "business".

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Could both be true? Perhaps Season 2 includes a side plot of a trip to Kansas City to take care of "business".


I feel like this is the most logical possibility. Rumors often seem to mimic a balance scale. Start out with something heavy that disrupts what is understood, then teeters back and forth with conjecture that deals with a mixture of established knowledge and assumptions before reality is finally balanced out somewhere between it all.

----------


## Anonymous.

I'm sure it didn't help that they did the majority of filming during the summer which was in the top 20 hottest summers for the state on record. 

OKC had 22 days over 100F. The average is 10.

OKC had 92 days over 90F. The average is 69.

----------


## Pete

^

And you can see by watching the show, a ton of the filming was done outside.

----------


## Paule4ou

https://www.moviemaker.com/tulsa-kin...n-kansas-city/

----------


## Dob Hooligan

This is not meant to be a smart aleck statement.  It gets hot in the summer. OKC, Kansas City, Dallas, etc. Anyplace in the central US gets hot.

----------


## TheTravellers

> This is not meant to be a smart aleck statement.  It gets hot in the summer. OKC, Kansas City, Dallas, etc. Anyplace in the central US gets hot.


There's a difference between "regular" hot and "one of the 20 hottest on record" hot.

----------


## Anonymous.

> This is not meant to be a smart aleck statement.  It gets hot in the summer. OKC, Kansas City, Dallas, etc. Anyplace in the central US gets hot.


I mean "hot" is relative to the person and location. Humidity has massive factor in any human's perception of heat. But as for the air temperature data:

Kansas City isn't even in the same solar system as OKC or Dallas. Kansas City has had *5* days of 100 degrees or warmer in the last decade. And 3 of them were summer 2022.

Dallas, was indeed much hotter than OKC this year. They had a top 4 hottest summer.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I'm guessing the average high temperature difference between OKC and KC in July and August is 5 degrees or less?  OKC and Dallas is closer to 3?

It is not common for KC to be 77 degrees, OKC to be 102 and Dallas to be 107.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I'm guessing the average high temperature difference between OKC and KC in July and August is 5 degrees or less?  OKC and Dallas is closer to 3?
> 
> It is not common for KC to be 77 degrees, OKC to be 102 and Dallas to be 107.


NOAA says KC's average high in July is 89, August is 88; OKC is 94 and 93; Dallas is 96 and 96.

----------


## mugofbeer

Does anyone know where the horse ranch is that was used in ep. 3?

----------


## Ginkasa

Today's episode is pretty exciting. Things continue to ramp up.

Dust Bowl featured permission in a scene.

----------


## Pete

> Does anyone know where the horse ranch is that was used in ep. 3?


Someone said it is this ranch in Jones:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/E+...!4d-97.2737502

----------


## Rover

> Someone said it is this ranch in Jones:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/E+...!4d-97.2737502


The fencing and grounds look a lot like Aspen Ranch north of Edmond.

----------


## OKC Guide

Missy's Donuts in Sunday's episode, the location on Wentz.  If you've never been up to Guthrie for this, you're missing out.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Missy's Donuts in Sunday's episode, the location on Wentz.  If you've never been up to Guthrie for this, you're missing out.


 :Yeahthat:   We've tried lots of donuts all over and yes, Missy's is great, only had them once, but man, they're better than any we've had in OKC (yes, better than Hurts).

----------


## Pete

The flower shop in the last episode was in Film Row.

----------


## Ginkasa

I appreciated how much OKC was standing in not just for Tulsa but also NYC. And not just interior shots like the flower shop but at least a couple of shots outside downtown as well.

----------


## Pete

New episode dropped today, and strangely the title is 'Warr Acres'.

A scene was filmed at the Sante Fe Station (first two images) and Sly dined with Dana Delaney at the Park Avenue Grill in the Skrivin.

There was a scene at a drive in theater but it wasn't the Winchester...  Anybody know where?

----------


## rte66man

Is that the Chief in Chickasha?

----------


## DowntownMan

> There was a scene at a drive in theater but it wasn't the Winchester...  Anybody know


Its the beacon in Guthrie

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> It’s the beacon in Guthrie


Made famous by getting ripped apart in Twister when it subbed for ?Waurika?Watonga? Some small burg with a TastyFreeze.

----------


## Pete

Season finale debuted today.  Several scenes shot on the rooftop pool deck of West Village.

Now we wait to see if they'll continue to film in OKC when they start production of the 2nd season.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Season finale debuted today.


season finale is next week ep 10 i believe ..

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Someone said it is this ranch in Jones:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/E+...!4d-97.2737502


The training grounds look to be near NE 71st and Choctaw Road...just north and east of that intersection.

----------


## barrettd

> season finale is next week ep 10 i believe ..


It sure felt like a finale, so I had to check IMDB and saw what you see, finale next week. Weird episode if not the finale.

Also can we talk about the bar owner's cringey singing at the end?

I also got a big kick out of Bodhi's nod to the actor's role on Silicon Valley. A nothing line for most, no doubt, but I loved it.

----------


## DowntownMan

> It sure felt like a finale, so I had to check IMDB and saw what you see, finale next week. Weird episode if not the finale.
> 
> Also can we talk about the bar owner's cringey singing at the end?
> 
> I also got a big kick out of Bodhi's nod to the actor's role on Silicon Valley. A nothing line for most, no doubt, but I loved it.


Episode 9 was the finale.

----------


## Pete

> Episode 9 was the finale.


Correct.  That's a wrap on the first season.


As I said, the big question is if Season 2 will be shot in OKC.

If not, I'm out.  It was fun to pick out the local scenes but even that wore off.  I found myself pretty disinterested in the characters and story line.

----------


## sooner88

> Correct.  That's a wrap on the first season.
> 
> 
> As I said, the big question is if Season 2 will be shot in OKC.
> 
> If not, I'm out.  It was fun to pick out the local scenes but even that wore off.  I found myself pretty disinterested in the characters and story line.


I'm in the same boat. While it was fun to see OKC throughout the show, I thought the storyline was boring and the writing was horrible.

----------

